# Freehand MX - Schriftzug für Death Metal Band



## Schnitzeljaeger (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Bin derzeit dabei einen neuen Schriftzug für meine Band zu entwerfen.

Ich habe gelesen das man so "eckige" Schriftzüge am besten mit Freehand erstellt. Da ich mich leider garnicht damit auskenne wollte ich einmal fragen ob dies stimmt und ob man da solche Schriftzüge mit erstellen könnte?

Sollte so in etwa aussehen wie dieser hier:

http://www.xordeal.de/GFX/PHT/start.jpg

Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich sowas am besten angehen könnte? 

Kann ich einfach eine normale Schriftart so "verziehen" oder bearbeiten das daraus sowetwas wird?


Danke für jegliche Hilfe!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Mai 2004)

Hi,
also am besten zeichnest du das ganze erstmal auf Ppier, scannst es ein und legst die Datei in Freehand auf eine extra Ebene und sperrst diese (damit nichts verrutscht). So, nun nehme man das Pfadwerkzeug und mache sich ans nachbauen, wie man das Pfadwerkzeug benutzt oder etwas nachbaut habe ich und andere hier im Forum schon ein paarmal erklärt, suche einfachmal danach.
Bitte bedenke das du keine Echte Schrift erhälst, sondern nur eine Grafik mit Form der Buchstaben  .

Viele Grüße und geruhsamme Nacht.


----------

